# Anyone using an 18v cordless (or 12v cabled) tyre infiltrator?



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Any good?

I had a halfords one about 15 years ago and it was garbage but I'm seeing some that are rated to 120psi so might be a handy accessory for the garage, save spending money for air at a garage or seeking out a sainsbury

Recommendations? (to avoid as well as to consider)


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I couldn't find my great little Mercedes/Smart unit (which is well worth a look for on eBay or at a breakers) so I had to inflate my tyres with my old foot pump last week.  Fortunately only 15" wheels and 28 psi! Do buy an electric one.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ooops, just noticed the typo in the title 

Cheers, will have a browse on the bay


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Not 18v but I got this last year and its been spot on

https://www.vonhaus.com/vh_en/12v-tyre-inflator


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I have the ryobi +1 18v cordless inflator, it does the job on my XC70 but the gauge isn’t very accurate. Ive just bought the digital larger version, I’ll let you know how I get on.

JK


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I use a Ring one, present so don't know where from. It's great, caravan tyres are 60psi and it has no trouble with them.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a michelin corded 12v one. It has a digital pressure gauge, and switchable led lights. 

It's very good. However, one minor issue. As soon as you press the power button to inflate the tyre, it immediately jumps by 2psi. So if I want the tyres inflated to 36psi, I have to inflate it to 38psi on the gauge, and as soon as I switch it off, it drops to 36. 

Now I'm used to it, it's not really a problem, just worth pointing out. 

I'd be tempted by a cordless version though. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

whichever pump you go for, use the gauge on it as a "there about" thing , invest in a Decent tyre pressure gauge and use That as "the correct" number, not the one in the pump.

AND if it is a battery powered pressure gauge Change the batteries every 12-18months.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I looked into these, but nearly all said for top ups only and not capable of completely blow up a big tyre?, I got an twin race pump foot pump that is fast


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Got the Ryobi one+ inflator (https://uk.ryobitools.eu/power-tools/inflators-and-pumps/inflators/r18i/r18i-0/). Been impressed so far. Had to inflate a tyre on our mini from nearly flat - though that's only a 13" wheel &#55358;&#56611; It had lots of charge left after us so I think it would do a much large tyre without issue.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have a small Airman on the bike and a Ring in the garage. Not sure why I got the Ring as I have only used it a few times.

https://www.airman-uk.com/

Airman is often supplied with your car complete with puncture repair slime.

I have been using a foot pump for 45 years. My current one must be 25 years old.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bought a guild cordless one from Argos, went down in price from 40 to 35 and had the clip connector I wanted rather than the screw one


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

If anyone cares, Aldi have one of these in their weekly deals this week that apart from colour, looks exactly the same as the Guild one from argos and is £29.99


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine cane with one of these as standard
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1234915374...MIxo_T_KHv5AIVE53VCh3dzQmaEAQYAiABEgLCpvD_BwE
Pumps up quickly, and it's designed also to allow you to screw in the emergency foam and it pumps that into your tyres should you need to.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a Bosch one but it’s a load of rubbish.. As I have a compressor and a portable tank I tend to use this method. The plug into cigarette lighter socket types are descent enough.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I made my own from a small, empty calor gas cylinder which I recharge from my 'main' compressor. :thumb:

Don't try this 'conversion' at home *unless you're absolutely sure you know what you're doing*, it can go horribly wrong if you don't


----------

